

Piece of ethernet equipped art perpetually sells itself online - whalesalad
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367275705#ht_2488wt_1167

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068575>

Many comments there.

